
This tweet perfectly describes the new HN posting trend - danshapiro
https://twitter.com/danshapiro/status/781955065707769857?s=09
======
riebschlager
How is this post not an example of what you're criticizing?

Or what that the point the _whole time_?

You're blowin' my mind, Dan.

------
unimpressive
I wonder if it's possible to write an algorithm that detects clickbait titles.
There's usually only so many variations on them after all.

I know there's at least one browser extension that attempts to do this:
[http://links.spince.com/demo.html](http://links.spince.com/demo.html)

